# LGO or swarm commander



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

I used lemongrass oil mixed with beeswax last year. I caught 4 swarms in three different traps. Use about 10 to 12 drops of LGO per 1/2 cup melted beeswax. Put the melted mix in small cake molds and insert a wire or sting to hang it in the trap once it cools.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I got ahold of the swarm Commander later on tin swarm season last year, So I have no been able to do a valid comparison. However lemongrass oil is just that! Swarm Commander not only produces the same bee fragrances simulated by lemongrass oil, but other fragrances familiar to the bees. Queen pheromone being one. I had good success with the swarm commander. In spite of the fact I got a very late start with it the results were enough to impress me. I am really looking forward to doing a comparison this spring.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I trap 20 to 30 swarms a year with LGO that's 33 to 50% success per traps.

This year I bought some swarm Commander to try. Seems like you have to use a lot and refreshing it weekly. It will go on once and I will compare (I didn't refresh LGO and it lasted all season in a zip lock).


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

LGO will work, No question about that. The problem is that LGO isn't Nasanov. I used LGO prior to creating Swarm Commander and I knew I could do better. 

I worked in fragrance manufacturing for 18 years. Although I knew LGO had some of the properties associated with Nasanov, I knew it wasn't the "complete package" and I wanted to see if I could do better. 
Swarm Commander is made of *ALL* the raw materials that are resident in Nasanov. Although some are natural and some synthetic, we have combined them all in what we believe are the correct proportions to create what we believe is the closest to nature. 

Lemongrass works because *SOME* of the raw materials that exist in LGO are present in Nasanov. This is why Swarm Commander resembles LGO and why LGO has been used for years as a swarm lure. Although LGO does work as a swarm lure, it *DOES NOT* have all components of Nasanov. Swarm Commander Premium Swarm Lure is the complete package and will give you the edge catching swarms or feral honeybees.

I'm sure there will be different result for different folks in various areas when comparisons are made. There are may factors involved in capturing swarms of honey bees. My goal was to produce a product that most closely resimbled Nasanov and I know we've done that. The result and testimonies from all around the world have proven its success. 

BTW don't forget that everyone who's part of this post can use the coupon code "beesource" and get $5.00 off a 2oz bottle of Swarm Commander.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Scott Gough said:


> I used lemongrass oil mixed with beeswax last year. I caught 4 swarms in three different traps. Use about 10 to 12 drops of LGO per 1/2 cup melted beeswax. Put the melted mix in small cake molds and insert a wire or sting to hang it in the trap once it cools.


Scott...I encourage folks to do the same thing with swarm commander. Coating the trap with a beeswax / swarm commander coating has worked incredible well. I just got off the phone with a customer in Texas that said he used that method and he had great success.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Swarm commander used and I got swarms. None with lemon grass oil.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

rsderrick said:


> Scott...I encourage folks to do the same thing with swarm commander. Coating the trap with a beeswax / swarm commander coating has worked incredible well. I just got off the phone with a customer in Texas that said he used that method and he had great success.


Last year was my first year so I do not know if I was lucky or if was a good year for swarms in my area or a combination. I had good luck with just LGO but might have to give Swarm Commander a try. I am building a few more swarm boxes so we will see how it goes this year. 

I did coat the inside of the trap like you describe with the beewax/LGO after it had cooled. I just rubbed it on the inside like coloring with a crayon and then hung the beeswax/LGO inside.


----------



## rg58612455 (Jun 15, 2015)

I just purchased some Swarm Commander to try this season. I figured for less than $30 its worth a try. Don't forget the "beesource" code for $5 off. BTW there are a few threads on here about Swarm Commander.http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...Does-It-Really-Work&highlight=swarm+commander


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I've used both, the jury is still out. But when I bring out my back with swarm commander in the side pocket I always get some bees on it. This past year I used it in conjunction of cutouts and swarm shakes. It seemed to work, but I can't tell if it is better or not than LGO. I'll stick with SC though. Now when someone asks me what I want for Christmas I send them a link for SC. Much nicer than a tie or sweater that I won't wear.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I have had great luck with LGO and not so good of luck with Swarm Commander. Unfortunately I did not do a side by side. My SC swarms were also very small and very late compared to LGO.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I got 5 swarms in my traps late last season using swarm commander. I've been pretty lucky with LGO, citrus oil and Geranium oil previously.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have used LGO for years with great success. I tried comparing LGO and SCL last year. Both catch swarms. When one of each is set up at a site, the SCL usually catches the first swarm but the LGO traps get filled also. I also caught swarms using them combined and combined with queen juice. I ordered a new bottle of SCL this year because it cost $28 and a package of bees costs $90, so it will easily pay for itself with one catch. And the quality of a swarm compared to a package and the quality of swarm bees compared to a package is much better. These videos show several catches into comparison traps all set up on a table. Charlie says I am a bragger but I just speak the facts, I caught 50 bait swarms last year. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXUZzLVpnyA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEwTLLwtQYk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk8Qu-m7VnQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT_3jRkUOGI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpRayXv7rRI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS-xtdbAHPc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7R2Oi0YB6k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_FIk8JoX8c


----------



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

I'll be ordering soon!


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ordered some swarm commander. Got three boxes made up and got some good location to put them. Hopefully get at least one swarm.


----------



## muusu (Mar 21, 2014)

Scott Gough said:


> I used lemongrass oil mixed with beeswax last year. I caught 4 swarms in three different traps. Use about 10 to 12 drops of LGO per 1/2 cup melted beeswax. Put the melted mix in small cake molds and insert a wire or sting to hang it in the trap once it cools.


Never considered this. How big of a wax "cake" do you use for this? I might have to try this in my bait hives this spring.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

I use about a 1/2 cup of melted beeswax mixed with about 20 drops of LGO. Pour the mixture into mini muffin tins and put a small wire in the beeswax while it cools. Once it is cooled I rub it on the insides and hang it in the traps. This method has worked well for me for the last 3 years.


----------



## Farmercal (May 19, 2015)

I put two drops of LGO on a Q-tip and put that into a baggie with the ends cut out and hung it inside the swarm trap. We have already caught one swarm this year. We still have 3 traps out in other locations. Worked fine for us. This is our first year using swarm traps.


----------

